# I'm Digging This



## mudbug (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning, y'all.  Just wanted to tell Andy and his merry band of helpers that I love all the new stuff on the board, especially now that I'm more familiar with how everything works.  Hope I get a longish stretch of time soon to poke around some more and actually cut/paste/cook again!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 21, 2005)

Me Too MudBug!  What a great job they're doing around here!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree 100% every thing   is wonderful.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

Everytime I come one it's different!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words.  We really have a great community and excellent team in place.  I love the way everyone is enjoying the evolution.  Over time I am sure we will continue to organize all this cooking info into the simplest and most effect structure around.  I can't say enough about the site helpers and admin team.  They have been so wonderful to work with.  I have been busy with technicval stuff and they have just figured things out and help so much.  We really have a great crew here!


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy,
I echo the thoughts of those who posted before me. The work you guys have put into this site is really great. 

I particularly like the new titles you've assigned e.g. Executive Chef, Senior Cook etc, but I fear in my case you got it wrong. Maybe "Senior Disaster Creator" would've be closer to the truth.   

Thanks very much. A big *THUMBS UP!*


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2005)

brooksy, if you're gonna change your title, then i want to be certified executive bs artist... 

great job everyone, and congrats andy. i can hardly remember the old way of things already.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 22, 2005)

I like it too, Andy.  It is the same kind of board I go to for black hair care, so I am familiar with it.  

Great work.


----------



## amber (Mar 22, 2005)

This site really does look great!  It changes almost daily to make improvements.  Good job everyone.


----------



## Raine (Mar 22, 2005)

Here Chef, this is for you!


----------

